#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  RHO - extension of tax breaks

## William

As you may know, overseas companies who est. their regional operating head-office (RHO) in Thailand are entitled to certain tax breaks and priviledges (companies that have taken advantage of this so far include GE Capital).  It would now seem that the government is going to go on a drive in 2006 to entice more companies to est. their RHOs in Thailand by doubling these incentives. 




> *Thai Headquarters Incentives*
> 
> The cabinet today will consider doubling tax privileges for foreign companies with regional operating headquarters in Thailand to four years, according to Satit Rungkasiri, a deputy director-general for the Revenue Department. 
> 
> 
> 
> Revenues on foreign operations repatriated to locally operated headquarters have been waived from tax calculations. 
> 
> Over the past three years, 27 firms have registered for regional operating headquarters (ROH) status, including Makro Asia Management, Global Industries Offshore and Yuasa Trading (South Asia). 
> ...




source: Bangkok Post 10/01/2005

----------

